# looking for a 2.7 or a 2.8 short block



## seekanddestroy (Jan 8, 2009)

Is any one is selling a short block around NY send me a price


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: looking for a 2.7 or a 2.8 short block (seekanddestroy)*

Hey Seek
http://www.audizine.com/classi...t=500
Have a look on VAGLinks.com (my sig) I have some salvage places on there.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## diabolical1 (Mar 26, 2005)

Massboykie, thanks for pointing out that link in your sig. I haven't checked most of the salvage places yet, but the ones I have checked are all California.
Seekanddestroy, did you ever locate one in New York? if so, and it wasn't a private vendor, where was it?
thanks.


----------



## Morrisht (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (diabolical1)*

I have one in oregon if you want to try and figure out how to ship it. Make me an offer


----------

